# Best of Playlists



## JessShine (Sep 5, 2016)

I am currently teaching a class that will function in some way as an intro to classical music/music for 19 yr old students. I am looking to compile a weekly playlist with them of the key pieces of certain eras, so that they get an ear for the trends but also gain some appreciation of the music itself. I'll be beginning this with the baroque period. What 10-12 pieces would you have as a must yourself if you were to do this?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

mmm.....I´m in doubt about all that very typical starting point from baroque.....

won´t be appreciated by them, if they are newbies....odds are high that they won´t get it from the beginning....but you can try to prove the opposite 

better starting with something that has shorter path to their hearts  Romantic for sure... and it's not because it's exactly romantic or has romantic connotations, it's because usually it's about style, catchy melodies, melody+accompaniments, homophony vs highly rich poliphonic texture of earlier music...

depends on their individuality for sure, but I guess for a generation brought up on songs could be easier to start with something vocal, that has words something to stick to, not absolute music so to say ...

Opera, for sure, but something short, not entire operas.....ouverturas serve quite well because they are usually introduction into a piece of music and at the same time it's already something without words, etc....

but if not opera arias, because some people have aversion at the beginning to operatic style of singing, then better to start with very famous symphonies kinda Beethoven's 5th, Mozart's 40, Schubert 8th, sort of like that.
My point is that not follow strictly by epochs.....can be a mixture of epochs, the point is to get them hooked 

make them get interested with CM


----------



## JessShine (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't really have much leeway in where to start to be honest. And part of their set exam will be to determine by ear which pieces of music fit in which era etc. I will be covering the Romantic era obviously, and I intend to try and make the Baroque more relateable to them by showing them how it has been used throughout pop culture, especially in film etc


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

first of all, what kind of students are they? University? sure no previous CM background... then how long will your course last? it´s important how to plan it timewise, what to include , what to omit? provided it´s introduction course I suppose you won´t be given enough time as to make them get used to styles.....because in fact it´s a habit that is built by experience, it´s depends on time of listening -practicing of music to get "feeling" of it....mmm but well, I think I´m talking much more about different composer´s styles other than epoch style, identifying epoch without naming a composer could be much easier.....that´s true and logical thinking could be a great help to them....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm no expert on the Baroque, but why not go with the favorites? Vivaldi Four Seasons, Bach Brandenburgs, Handel Messiah, Water Music, Fireworks. Then some concertos: Bach #1 keyboard. Maybe, for variety, use some of Walter/Wendy Carlos' synthesizer baroque versions. I'll stop here.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

One consideration - are we just talking about individual movements and short pieces, or do you expect the students to do some extended listening? For instance, if you're thinking of using a "pop culture" angle (which I think is a good idea), then an obvious choice might be Bach's Goldberg variations because the opening aria featured in a key scene in _Silence of the Lambs_. But that's just the opening aria, do you expect the students to listen to the entire work? 
This isn't just an attention-span issue, but if you're trying to hook people who have no experience with classical music generally, short pieces and individual movements may offer a more accessible "greatest hits" sort of approach.


----------



## JessShine (Sep 5, 2016)

I agree, I will not be asking them to identify individual composers, more getting them to identify an epoch. Also, yes, they will be individual pieces, and I actually had that Goldberg variations clip bookmarked for that class (good tip) . Vivaldi, Bach Brandenburg and Handel's Messiah are all on the list already, as is Pachelbell's Canon. It's a great idea to do Clockwork Orange with them. I'm also gonna do this gem http://www.classicfm.com/discover/music/pop-fugues/#WWoFJGO2wbGEChvu.97.

One problem I have with the playlist isn't necessarily the pieces per sec, but finding the best most faithful iterations., particularly ones that don't drop the harpsichord for the piano or use a much more varied orchestra than was available in the Baroque period. I'd like them, as much as possible, to get that "sound" of the Baroque as OBVIOUSLY as possible


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

While not a baroque expert, I would choose:

Bach: Violin Concerto no.1 in A
Monteverdi: Vespers of the Blessed Virgin (excerpts?)
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas: Thy hand, Belinda...When I am laid in Earth
Bach: Air on the G string
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Gabrieli: Canzon a 12
Scarlatti: Sonatas for Harpsichord
Handel: Ariodante: Aria - "Scherza Infida"


----------

